# Machine guns: the difference between light, medium, heavy, and sub



## Brian G Turner (Apr 30, 2016)

So now I know.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 6, 2016)

Still giggling at a 150mm (6 inch) fully automatic weapon - the recoil would send you into the next county.


----------



## Mirannan (Dec 6, 2016)

The Ace said:


> Still giggling at a 150mm (6 inch) fully automatic weapon - the recoil would send you into the next county.



Yup. I found it amusing to do some design work using the really old _Striker _wargame rules, which were designed to be used with the equally old Traveller RPG. Just for laughs, I decided to find out what sort of chemically propelled round and weapon one would need at Tech 15 (the maximum in those rules) to equal the hit probability and damage potential of an infantry plasma gun.

It turned out to need something really practical and portable - not! 300mm 8-barreled gatling gun, firing KEAP ammo.  The weapon weighed about 2000 tons.

Yep, science fiction...


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 9, 2016)

I always enjoy this chap's videos - he seems so enthusiastic about life (well, dancing, wargaming and weaponry). He also reminds me of a minor character from Space Captain Smith, so that adds to the entertainment value. He really ought to do some sort of joint work with Lucy Wolsey: the results would be epic.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 9, 2016)

But the sound is important too; from _RatATataTat_ to _BuddaBudda_... single shots, we prefer the more modren _BDam_ or _BDow _to standard _Pow, Bam, Bang, etc._


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 10, 2016)

_Dakka dakka_, as the Space Hulk rulebook used to say!


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 21, 2016)

I was once big time into military history; watched *Mail Call* & *Lock 'n' Load* starring R. Lee Ermy. Recall him trying to write his name with a Tommy Gun.  I guess that only works in the movies.  I still have the toy 50 cal. with tripod for the old GI Joe *Desert Patrol Jeep*.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 21, 2016)

Toby Frost said:


> _Dakka dakka_, as the Space Hulk rulebook used to say!


Isn't that lifted from the film Battle of Britain? The noise shouted over the radio when flying past new pilots to simulate shooting at them?




When you say minor character, are we talking pith helmet, shorts,and fondness for tea?


----------

